# [SOLVED] BSOD - Driver_IRQL_not_less_or_equal



## kernelb (Oct 14, 2010)

Hi,

I have been getting a lot of BSOD's lately while im gaming, it just shuts my pc down and you can see it making a memory dump. The bsod message is: Driver_IRQL_not_less_or_equal

When I look up the cause in the windows logs it show a kernel-power critical error and after that a bugcontrol fault message like: _De computer is opnieuw opgestart na een bugcontrole. De bugcontrole is 0x000000d1 (0xfffff88102eaaff8, 0x0000000000000002, 0x0000000000000000, 0xfffff88004001770). Er is een dump opgeslagen in: C:\Windows\MEMORY.DMP. Rapport-id: 101410-29421-01._ (I know its in dutch but I guess you get what the message says, as its pretty standard)

I've attached all the required files for a BSOD thread and beneath are my system specs, if there is anything else I need to provide to get this solved im happy to give it to you.

*· OS -* Windows 7 ultimate x64
*· x86 (32-bit) or x64 ?* x64
*· What was original installed OS on system?* Windows Vista x64
*· Is the OS an OEM version (came pre-installed on system) or full retail version (YOU purchased it from retailer)?* Full retail version
*· Age of system (hardware)* About 3 to 4 years old
*· Age of OS installation - have you re-installed the OS?* About a year ago
*· CPU* AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 6000+, ~3,0GHz
*· Video Card* NVIDIA GeForce GT 220
*· MotherBoard* ASUS M2N-E SLI
*· Power Supply - brand & wattage* Corsair Power 400 W


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: BSOD - Driver_IRQL_not_less_or_equal*

Hi - 

12 of the *14* BSODs name C-Media as the probable cause - update or remove it - 

```
[font=lucida console]
cmudax3.sys  Fri Jul 06 05:10:16 2007 (468E06F8) - C-Media PCI Audio Interdace driver - [URL=http://www.cmedia.com.tw/EN/index.aspx]http://www.cmedia.com.tw/EN/index.aspx[/URL][/font]
```
This 2005 Asus ATK0110 driver has caused many Windows 7 x64 systems to BDOD to death - update it -

```
[font=lucida console]
ASACPI.sys   Sun Mar 27 22:30:36 [COLOR=Red]2005 [/COLOR](42476C4C)[/font]
```
Asus Support --> http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx

Slideshow for asio.sys update --> http://cid-e5d03c221cac693f.skydrive.live.com/play.aspx/Asus mobo utility driver updates?ref=1


Remove Daemon Tools/ Alcohol 120. sptd.sys is known to cause BSODs -

```
[font=lucida console]sptd.sys     Sun Oct 11 16:55:14 2009 (4AD24632)[/font]
```

These drivers / apps they belong to must be updated. They all pre-date Windows 7 RTM -

```
[font=lucida console]
nvraid.sys   Wed May 20 02:39:40 2009 (4A13A5AC) - NVIDIA nForce RAID - [url]http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-us[/url]
nvm62x64.sys Fri Oct 17 17:01:06 2008 (48F8FD12) - NVIDIA nForce Ethernet - [url]http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-us[/url]

LMouFilt.Sys Wed Jun 17 12:49:43 2009 (4A391EA7) - Logitech SetPoint Keyboard Driver - [url]http://www.logitech.com/en-us/support-downloads[/url]
LHidFilt.Sys Wed Jun 17 12:49:39 2009 (4A391EA3) - Logitech SetPoint Keyboard Driver - [url]http://www.logitech.com/en-us/support-downloads[/url]
lvuvc64.sys  Wed Oct 07 04:28:44 2009 (4ACC513C) - Logitech SetPoint Keyboard Driver - [url]http://www.logitech.com/en-us/support-downloads[/url]
LUsbFilt.Sys Wed Jun 17 12:49:46 2009 (4A391EAA) - Logitech SetPoint Keyboard Driver - [url]http://www.logitech.com/en-us/support-downloads[/url]

vpcnfltr.sys Wed Apr 15 01:49:17 2009 (49E5755D) - VMware Virtual Network driver - [url]http://www.vmware.com/support/[/url]
vpcvmm.sys   Wed Apr 15 01:49:22 2009 (49E57562) - VMWare - [url]http://www.vmware.com/support/[/url]
vpchbus.sys  Wed Apr 15 01:49:20 2009 (49E57560) - VMWare - [url]http://www.vmware.com/support/[/url]
vpcusb.sys   Wed Apr 15 01:49:20 2009 (49E57560) - VMWare - [url]http://www.vmware.com/support/[/url]
VMkbd.sys    Tue Oct 28 22:36:36 2008 (4907CC34) - VMWare - [url]http://www.vmware.com/support/[/url]
vmnetbridge.sys Thu May 22 06:34:05 2008 (48354C1D) - VMWare - [url]http://www.vmware.com/support/[/url]
vmci.sys     Tue Oct 28 20:57:29 2008 (4907B4F9) - VMWare - [url]http://www.vmware.com/support/[/url]
VMparport.sys Tue Oct 28 20:55:51 2008 (4907B497) - VMWare - [url]http://www.vmware.com/support/[/url]
vmx86.sys    Tue Oct 28 23:04:03 2008 (4907D2A3) - VMWare - [url]http://www.vmware.com/support/[/url]
vmnetuserif.sys Tue Oct 28 21:40:59 2008 (4907BF2B) - VMWare - [url]http://www.vmware.com/support/[/url]
vstor2-ws60.sys Thu Oct 02 21:04:32 2008 (48E56FA0) - VMWare - [url]http://www.vmware.com/support/[/url]
VMNET.SYS    Thu May 22 06:33:54 2008 (48354C12) - VMWare - [url]http://www.vmware.com/support/[/url]
hcmon.sys    Tue Oct 28 21:27:43 2008 (4907BC0F) - VMWare USB mon driver - [url]http://www.vmware.com/support/[/url]

GEARAspiWDM.sys Mon May 18 08:17:04 2009 (4A1151C0) - GEAR CD ROM driver - [url]http://www.gearsoftware.com/[/url]

ISODrv64.sys Tue Feb 10 04:22:18 2009 (4991474A) - ISO CD driver - [url]http://www.ezbsystems.com/download.htm[/url][/font]
```

If BSODs persist, run the Driver Verifier -- http://jcgriff2.com/driver_verifier.htm 

Windbg Logs
--> http://jcgriff2.net/BSOD_Logs/_99-dbug_kernelb_Windows7x64_10-14-2010_jcgriff2_.txt
--> http://jcgriff2.net/BSOD_Logs/_99-dbug_kernelb_Windows7x64_10-14-2010_jcgriff2_.txt.zip

Regards. . .

jcgriff2


` 

BSOD BUGCHECK SUMMARY 

```
[font=lucida console]
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Thu Oct 14 07:55:28.526 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:35:02.898
BugCheck D1, {fffff88102eaaff8, 2, 0, fffff88004001770}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for cmudax3.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for cmudax3.sys
Probably caused by : portcls.sys ( portcls!memmove+2c0 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
PROCESS_NAME:  hon.exe
Bugcheck code 000000D1
Arguments fffff881`02eaaff8 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 fffff880`04001770
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Wed Oct 13 15:43:07.704 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 5:28:35.952
BugCheck D1, {fffff88104a00ff8, 2, 0, fffff88004184770}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for cmudax3.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for cmudax3.sys
Probably caused by : portcls.sys ( portcls!memmove+2c0 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
PROCESS_NAME:  hon.exe
Bugcheck code 000000D1
Arguments fffff881`04a00ff8 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 fffff880`04184770
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Wed Oct 13 10:13:44.444 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:14:39.816
BugCheck D1, {fffff88104820ff8, 2, 0, fffff88004125770}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for cmudax3.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for cmudax3.sys
Probably caused by : portcls.sys ( portcls!memmove+2c0 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
PROCESS_NAME:  hon.exe
Bugcheck code 000000D1
Arguments fffff881`04820ff8 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 fffff880`04125770
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Wed Oct 13 09:57:45.096 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 3:28:47.468
BugCheck D1, {fffff88104c00ff8, 2, 0, fffff88004001770}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for cmudax3.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for cmudax3.sys
Probably caused by : portcls.sys ( portcls!memmove+2c0 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
PROCESS_NAME:  hon.exe
Bugcheck code 000000D1
Arguments fffff881`04c00ff8 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 fffff880`04001770
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Wed Oct 13 06:27:56.698 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 2:54:39.070
BugCheck D1, {fffff88104c00ff8, 2, 0, fffff88004001770}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for cmudax3.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for cmudax3.sys
Probably caused by : portcls.sys ( portcls!memmove+2c0 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
PROCESS_NAME:  audiodg.exe
Bugcheck code 000000D1
Arguments fffff881`04c00ff8 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 fffff880`04001770
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Tue Oct 12 17:19:20.306 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 4:29:56.678
BugCheck D1, {fffff88104a00ff8, 2, 0, fffff88004001770}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for cmudax3.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for cmudax3.sys
Probably caused by : portcls.sys ( portcls!memmove+2c0 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
PROCESS_NAME:  hon.exe
Bugcheck code 000000D1
Arguments fffff881`04a00ff8 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 fffff880`04001770
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Mon Oct 11 11:31:37.598 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 2:35:07.970
BugCheck D1, {fffff88104a20ff8, 2, 0, fffff88004169770}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for cmudax3.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for cmudax3.sys
Probably caused by : portcls.sys ( portcls!memmove+2c0 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
PROCESS_NAME:  audiodg.exe
Bugcheck code 000000D1
Arguments fffff881`04a20ff8 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 fffff880`04169770
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Sun Sep 26 16:18:48.948 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 8:02:35.320
BugCheck D1, {60, 2, 0, fffff88003ce7318}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for cmudax3.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for cmudax3.sys
Probably caused by : cmudax3.sys ( cmudax3+28318 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
PROCESS_NAME:  audiodg.exe
Bugcheck code 000000D1
Arguments 00000000`00000060 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 fffff880`03ce7318
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Sat Jul 24 10:03:17.984 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:57:24.356
BugCheck D1, {fffff88104a00ff8, 2, 0, fffff88004001770}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for cmudax3.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for cmudax3.sys
Probably caused by : portcls.sys ( portcls!memmove+2c0 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
PROCESS_NAME:  System
Bugcheck code 000000D1
Arguments fffff881`04a00ff8 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 fffff880`04001770
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Sat Jul 24 08:04:41.206 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 2:44:26.578
BugCheck D1, {fffff88104c00ff8, 2, 0, fffff8800418e770}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for cmudax3.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for cmudax3.sys
Probably caused by : portcls.sys ( portcls!memmove+2c0 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
PROCESS_NAME:  System
Bugcheck code 000000D1
Arguments fffff881`04c00ff8 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 fffff880`0418e770
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Sat Jul 24 05:19:27.790 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:39:21.162
BugCheck D1, {fffff88104a00ff8, 2, 0, fffff88004119770}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for cmudax3.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for cmudax3.sys
Probably caused by : portcls.sys ( portcls!memmove+2c0 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
PROCESS_NAME:  CoDWaWmp.exe
Bugcheck code 000000D1
Arguments fffff881`04a00ff8 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 fffff880`04119770
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Sun May 16 15:55:18.771 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 3:53:44.822
BugCheck D1, {fffff88104a20ff8, 2, 0, fffff88003f6d770}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for cmudax3.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for cmudax3.sys
Probably caused by : portcls.sys ( portcls!memmove+2c0 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
PROCESS_NAME:  hon.exe
Bugcheck code 000000D1
Arguments fffff881`04a20ff8 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 fffff880`03f6d770
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ntoskrnl.exe
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ntoskrnl.exe
Built by: 7600.16399.amd64fre.win7_gdr.090722-1835
Debug session time: Sat Apr 10 10:15:29.005 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 3:07:43.346
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ntoskrnl.exe
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ntoskrnl.exe
BugCheck D1, {fffff88104a00ff8, 2, 0, fffff88004158770}
Probably caused by : portcls.sys ( portcls!memmove+2c0 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
Bugcheck code 000000D1
Arguments fffff881`04a00ff8 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 fffff880`04158770
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ntoskrnl.exe
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ntoskrnl.exe
Built by: 7600.16399.amd64fre.win7_gdr.090722-1835
Debug session time: Mon Feb 15 17:00:08.736 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:22.076
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ntoskrnl.exe
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ntoskrnl.exe
Probably caused by : ntoskrnl.exe ( nt+19dcc )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
Bugcheck code 0000000A
Arguments 00000000`00000138 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 fffff800`02a20dcc
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
  

by [color=navy]jcgriff2     
             
         J. C. Griffith, Microsoft MVP[/color]   
             
           [url=https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith][color=#000055][u]https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith[/u][/color][/url]   
             
           [url=www.jcgriff2.com][color=#000055][u]www.jcgriff2.com[/u][/color][/url] 


¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨


  [/font]
```


----------



## kernelb (Oct 14, 2010)

*Re: BSOD - Driver_IRQL_not_less_or_equal*

Amazing, thanks a lot for your time. Did all the things you said and it is working great so far!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: BSOD - Driver_IRQL_not_less_or_equal*

You're welcome.

I hope BSOD-free status continues.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------

